# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  John Lennon dhe Yoko Ono

## BOKE

Kopertina e revistes "Rolling Stone" qe paraqet Lennon nudo duke perqafuar Yoko Ono doli si fotografia me e mire per 40 vjet e fundit.

Kjo fotografi u be diten qe John Lennon u vra, 8 dhjetor 1980, dhe u publikua ne 22 janar 1981.

Ne vend te dyte doli Demi Moore me kopertinen e "Vanity Fair" e gushtit te 1991, ku ajo ka dale nudo dhe shtatzene.

Ne vend te trete doli Mohammad Ali me kopertinen e "New Yorker" te vitit 1976.

Ja edhe fotot:

----------


## Prototype

lol e pash dhe une ate revisten qe kishte keto foto dhe ajo e John Lenon eshte shume interesante .. ne fillim mu duk pak qesharake por po ta shohesh me kujdes eshte shume e vecante ... sa per keto fotot e tjera sme duken dhe aq interesante .. ajo e Demi Moore njehere ... yackkk lol

----------

